# Winter Storm "Q"?



## wtcobb (Feb 20, 2013)

First, they're already not even trying with the names. Or someone at NOAA is a fan of Bond. 

On to the important stuff:

Looks like we could receive up to and over a foot this weekend in the southern VT-NH area. Check the link for a video:

http://bcove.me/csj0kmfg

Weather.com doesn't have embedding apparently. Web 1.0 called.

But I like the forecast!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 20, 2013)

Let's go European model!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 20, 2013)

These names are not from NOAA. Same ass monkey at The Weather Channel decided to unilaterally name the storms just to generate more media hype (read: ad revenue). Please do me a personal favor and never, ever use these winter storm names again.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2013)

yeggous said:


> These names are not from NOAA. Same ass monkey at The Weather Channel decided to unilaterally name the storms just to generate more media hype (read: ad revenue). Please do me a personal favor and never, ever use these winter storm names again.


Quoted for truth and emphasis! Please do not use TWC's names and further indulge in their shameless self promotion. Many media outlets (at least respectable ones) have instituted policies of not using TWC names.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

yeggous said:


> *Please do me a personal favor and never, ever use these winter storm names again*.



I'm on board with this too.  Giving it attention just rewards their awful behavior.  But my guess is they will "win" in the end.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Quoted for truth and emphasis! Please do not use TWC's names and further indulge in their shameless self promotion. Many media outlets (at least respectable ones) have instituted policies of not using TWC names.



I feel like Nemo was pretty ubiquitous


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 21, 2013)

yeggous said:


> These names are not from NOAA. Same ass monkey at The Weather Channel decided to unilaterally name the storms just to generate more media hype (read: ad revenue). Please do me a personal favor and never, ever use these winter storm names again.



Duly noted. I just found it laughable that they already lost creativity and just went with a letter. I wasn't trying to actually refer to the storm by a name, more poke fun at the lack of an actual name. And again, talk about the "important stuff:" the actual storm.

On a related anti-Weather Channel rant, anyone have a good Android weather app? The new update for Weather Channel looks like a speak and spell. I have no interest in gaining points. I just want the damned forecast. There's hundreds of them on the Play Store App Channel whatsahaveit. Any actual recommendations would be appreciated. 

And let this thread forget the names and just celebrate the third weekend storm in a row, absurd formalities with precipitation be damned!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2013)

I really liked the 1Weather app.  They have like 4-5 different widgets, so it can be as simple or detailed as you like.

The only reason I uninstalled it is because Accuweather is built into the Circles on my Droid homepage, and it was redundant to have 2 apps.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't mind the names, it's harmless. It does give you a mental reference for looking back at different storms to compare and contrast.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 21, 2013)

How many "Q" names are there. When Q-bert comes along in a few years it better bury QBurke :-D:razz:


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 21, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> How many "Q" names are there. When Q-bert comes along in a few years it better bury QBurke :-D:razz:



Quinn, Quincy, Quintus, Quentin... none of which are really as appropriate as "a winter storm."

St. Bear, I'll check out 1Weather. I use FancyWidgets for my homepage widgets, so I'm just looking for something to link to anyways. But if they have a good UI it's worth a look. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 21, 2013)

The big storm was called Nemo by everyone except Channel 3 WFSB in CT,  they continue to call it storm Charlotte. WTF? Is this because there were actually two storms that merged?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> The big storm was called Nemo by everyone except Channel 3 WFSB in CT, they continue to call it storm Charlotte. WTF? Is this because there were actually two storms that merged?



Nope, they chose to stick not with the NATIONAL winter storm naming nomenclature that the National Weather Service adopted prior to this winter, but with their own (maybe 15-20 year tradition??) of naming winter storms that just have an impact on CT. So while nationwide, Nemo was the 14th winter storm of significance to impact SOMEWHERE in the continental US, it was just the 3rd winter storm of significance to impact CT this winter   I blame Scott Haney  :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 21, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Nope, they chose to stick not with the NATIONAL winter storm naming nomenclature that the National Weather Service adopted prior to this winter, but with their own (maybe 15-20 year tradition??) of naming winter storms that just have an impact on CT. So while nationwide, Nemo was the 14th winter storm of significance to impact SOMEWHERE in the continental US, it was just the 3rd winter storm of significance to impact CT this winter   I blame Scott Haney  :lol:



That's ridiculous,it sounds like a way to confuse people. 
When searching for "Nemo" after the storm their site wouldn't comeup. Then I noticed the "Charlotte" reference and I thought what isthis Charlotte storm they're talking about?

Even though I live in CT I never watch the insipid local CT news so I hadn't noticedthis before. Just another reason not to tune in.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> How many "Q" names are there. When Q-bert comes along in a few years it better bury QBurke :-D:razz:


I can't believe I get to use this image for a second time on this forum, awesome.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome indeed :lol:


----------

